# 69 gto auto to manual conversion



## InfantryKid (Nov 7, 2009)

Im looking to buy a 69 GTO off of ebay. I have some knowledge of swapping tranny's but wanted to know if it would be easier to just buy one with a manual. Also, what does the swap entail? Even if i got a manual, i was considering putting in a tremec tko 5 speed. The part that confuses me the most about the conversion would be the clutch pedal assembly and where i would find the parts to do the swap. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think these guys can answer all your questions and supply the parts needed 5 Speed Prices hope that helps


----------



## InfantryKid (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks a ton.


----------



## banshman (Mar 23, 2017)

Where do you cut the tunnel and install the metal bucket for the shifter?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

banshman said:


> Where do you cut the tunnel and install the metal bucket for the shifter?


If you're talking about adding a muncie 4 spd I can help, but if its for a later built TKO you need to do some searching with Mr Google or the manufacturer. 
The factory shifter porch will fit side mounted shifters and the hole cut into the tunnel is also off to the left side. If I recall correctly later built transmissions have their shifters centered on the transmission and may be further forward or to the rear of the original floor shifter.


----------

